# Good taxidermist - MN



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi, I am in Minnesota, looking for a good taxidermist here to do a deer shoulder mount. 
I live in Northern MN but make trips to the Twin Cities frequently, so either Duluth Area or Minneapolis/St. Paul area would work.
I want some recommendations on a taxidermist that is attentive to detail, doesn't take shortcuts, and that kind of thing. Preferably someone who tans in-house, though this is not essential if they have it done the right way - definitely want to avoid dry-preserved hide, just want the deer to look nice and natural and would like to find someone to work with who is like-minded. I am not shopping based on price really but don't want to spend a fortune either. Thanks.


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

John's Taxidermy

16470 188th St E, Hastings, MN 55033
651-437-0287


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

i got a guy that does it for 350 and it looks great!! would trust this guy with any trophy of mine!
todd at echo ridge taxidermy


----------



## mhedlund (May 15, 2010)

Randy Bowe in Duluth did a deer for my Dad and one for me last year. They turned out really good.

















He did the one on the right in second pic.
bowetaxidermy


----------



## schruthg (Sep 25, 2011)

I know an awesome guy, but he might be a little out of your way, in Wabasha


----------



## Deer_killer (Oct 14, 2012)

That looks like total crap.. I defiantly wouldn't go back to that guy!!


----------



## weberhydro (Oct 15, 2012)

Weber Hydrographics and Taxidermy Menomonie, WI 54751
We have 17 years of Taxidermy experience and take on each new project as it is our own! Your mount is a lasting memory and our main goal is that you are proud and excited to show all your family and friends along with a timely turn around.
We also offer a new twist on your antler or european mounts with our hydrographics department.
Check out our website and give us a call with any questions!
Kevin and Jess


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

GIve Mike Johnson a call in Canby, MN. Great Taxidermist. Charges are average with 40 years of work behind him. I can give you lots of references and such. My cell number is 507-530-8712 or call mike directly at 507-530-2360. I know he has done work for a few ppl in the duluth area. Mike Johnson owns and operates MJ Taxidermy. He has done lots of work for many ppl in the Metro area and from ppl all over the state.


----------

